# livery in st abergele/rhyl/st asaph/denbigh type areas



## showjump2003 (25 December 2008)

Can anyone help? I am after livery in this type of area. Either on a livery yard or a private yard.


----------



## Nailed (25 December 2008)

There are hundreds.. can you be more specific on area.. Abegele, Rhyl and Denbigh is a huge area.. If you willing to go as far as Talacre thats is a love big one.. there are yards a cearwys.. yards a cwm.. 

Lou x


----------



## showjump2003 (25 December 2008)

Thanks for taking time to reply. I will be living in st asaph. Have already ruled out the two livery yards in st asaph so I am looking further afield! willing to travel to the right yard. The closer to st asaph the better though


----------



## Nailed (25 December 2008)

HUm.... 'the pig farm' is not farm from St Asaph.. erm...
I cant think on my spot!

Lou x


----------



## lannerch (25 December 2008)

and what is wrong with the livery yards in st asaph?

Am I right in thinking you were already at one of them.


----------



## Nailed (25 December 2008)

sorry i was abkut as much use as a junior asprine,...

Lou x


----------



## Nailed (25 December 2008)

Deoes Dolgoed still do liver?

And er.. excuse the pun.. but is Llanerch equesrian still going lol

Lou x


----------



## lannerch (25 December 2008)

look at my user name and what do you think?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





(There are two yards at llannerch, llannerch equestrian and home farm, home farm the quieter option, but no viable school)

If the livery yard in talacre is bridlewood, my friend had her horse there think she lasted about a month, she moved him as quick as she could.

dolgoed does do livery, there is two yards cefn way, one expensive full livery type, another one just outside abegele near the farm and pet place at the roundabout on the rhuddlan road. Another one in dyserth, another one  near  lloc show ground which come to think of it is not lloc.
Two in bodelwyddan. Another one rhualt way, but not exactly sure where.

Unfortunatly to my knowlege there is no high class proffesional liverys in the area, you will have to travel more towards chester for that, expect there is only a small demand here for that quality of yard.


----------



## Nailed (25 December 2008)

nah not bridle woods.. thats not a good set up..

Home farm was ok.. i think.. i used to shoe there last year.
I take Llanerch is still open then HAHA!

Lou x


----------



## conniegirl (25 December 2008)

I used to keep my ponies on a yard not far fromt he hospital. Small yard, the farmer was lovely (and horsey).


----------



## lannerch (25 December 2008)

now you have got me thinking who you could be  
	
	
		
		
	


	





llannerch equestrian not only is still going seems to be thriving!


----------



## Nailed (25 December 2008)

The one off the round about at Farm and Pets at Rhuddlan is nice... not many facilites but very friendly if i think its the one your on about.. Trying to remember the name.. Foel Bach? i think not sure.

Lou x


----------



## Nailed (25 December 2008)

Do you  know the farrier Paul Smith?
Lou x


----------



## lannerch (25 December 2008)

ah yes!

Then you were shoeing my friends horse, 16.3 grey.


----------



## Nailed (25 December 2008)

I worked for him.. finished last November..


----------



## conniegirl (25 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
The one off the round about at Farm and Pets at Rhuddlan is nice... not many facilites but very friendly if i think its the one your on about.. Trying to remember the name.. Foel Bach? i think not sure.

Lou x 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think it might be Hendre bach? not sure, i drive past it every time  i go to lloc show but cant remember 100%.

Not far along that road going towards Rhuddlan at the first roundabout, if you go left at the roundabout there is a livery yard not far up that road. lovely place when i was there. I cant find the phone number though.


----------



## showjump2003 (26 December 2008)

Sorry, only just come back to this thread.

Yes, my horse has been at llanerch for the past 6 months.  I have no problem at all with the yard but after being there for 6 months my horse stilll hasn't settled. The facilities are very good but my horse is unhappy. I've owned the horse for 7 years and have never known her act so badly.

My horse is currently back at my parents farm lame after bolting down the drive at Llanerch on the leadrope 6 weeks ago (which she repearted 3 weeks ago). Nothing to do with Llanerch at all, but it has made me realise how much my horses character has changed since arriving. She has started to become a handful to handle and a nightmare in the stable.

I have no immediate plans to leave Llanerch and intend to take my horse back in the new year if/when she is sound (which she currently isnt) and have already told the owner I intend to pay for january livery to hold my stable so not planning a quick departure! 

The only thing I can think of is that my horse isn't happy in a busy yard what with the riding school ect. I was just exploring possible avenues if she continues to be unhappy.


----------



## Nailed (26 December 2008)

Yep Hendra Bach.. thats the one!!!

Lou x


----------



## lannerch (26 December 2008)

Don't worry I was not going to say anything, and I do not disagree with any thing you have previously said.

As you may have guessed I am the other side, which would be ideal if the arena was not water logged 9 months a year, is quieter, grazing better ( I have my own field ) and a lot fewer people who do not smoke, (and all get on).


----------



## Marymary (29 December 2008)

We might be too far for you but we are moving to a new Farm near Colwyn Bay in the spring we are predominately a family run show yard but will have spaces for a max of 2 liveries, our boxes are all internal from Cheval Liberte and the arena will be 50 x 25 this wont be finished until late spring though I would think. Hacking is superb we have the access and permission to use  3000 acres of private estate...what roadwork there is uses very quiet hardly used lanes.


----------

